# Cory cats and shrimp?



## austinz33

I just ordered 10 yellow shrimp and for my lightly planted 20 gallon and in that tank I have some peppered Corydoras, will my cory's decimate these shrimp and make them expensive snacks?


----------



## TheJadeShrimp

IMO Adults and Cory Cats should be fine together. Not so sure on shrimplets and cories.


----------



## MChambers

I've got red cherry shrimp and corydoras atropersonatus and c123 in a 29 gallon, with tons of shrimplets swimming around. The corydoras don't eat the shrimplets, as far as I can tell.


----------



## diwu13

They will hunt down babies. I would let your shrimp population get a bit larger before you chance it, as shrimp that are shipped are generally very small and perfect for a snack.


----------



## HolyAngel

I have peppered, aeneus, and julii cories and they don't touch my rcs culls, it's live bearers you have to watch out for. Each fish can be different though..


----------



## austinz33

I'm in a huge dilemma, I only have that tank but I have a 10 that's not cycled and has no plants. If you were in my shoes, what would you do?


----------



## maverickbr77

my corries never bothered my shrimp. If you want to split them just use some of your cycled media from the 20 to get the 10 started.


----------



## diwu13

Shrimp don't need a lot of beneficial bacteria to survive. Squeeze some filter mulm into the 10gallon, throw some moss in there. And then throw the shrimp you get into the 10g. Don't feed for a few days to let the bacteria develop. Do like 10% water changes daily. When you do feed don't feed a ton at once. The shrimp will be perfectly fine in there!

Do you have an extra filter for that 10g?


----------



## austinz33

Yes, I do have an aquaclear available, so you guys think that a loosely cycled tank would be ok?


----------



## austinz33

Could I just put inert gravel or sand down and put mosses on rocks?


----------



## jasonpatterson

Yes, you can. If you avoid feeding the shrimp much at all and do regular water changes you will likely not lose any while it cycles. If the other tank only has cories in it, I'd throw the shrimp in there. I personally try to stick with C. pygmaeus and C. habrosus for shrimp because they stay small and are cute, but as long as your cats aren't big, you ought to be fine, certainly with adults, possibly with babies.


----------



## Snowflake311

I have C. habrosus with my RCS. I have lots of babie shrimp. Cory cats need to be on top of the food to find it lots of the time. So baby shrimp have time too move away. Cory cats could eat dead or sick shrimp. Health fast shrimp will be fine.


----------



## Lesley

I cycled my 10g with shrimp in it. No fatalities, all went well.


----------



## Coursair

I just added C habrosus to my Shrimp tank RCS/CRS. Everyone seems fine.


----------



## austinz33

Wow, thanks guys, I'm gonna see what happens!


----------



## austinz33

Can I add cycled water to the tank?


----------



## sublimescorpio

..From what I have read, water does not hold much of what you are looking for...

You can add water to the new tank, treat it, wait till its right temperature..then put:

gravel from your other tank (even if it is in pantyhose, so you can take it out easily if needed)..or filter media.. if you can switch filters, that would work too... or anything from the "old" tank..

Stock with some plants (even if they are floating..let say if you did not have enough gravel yet)..

And you should be fine, that is what I did and my pumpkins are doing great


----------



## s thomas

I'm curious to know how your shrimp and cories didi together. Hopefully everything is going well!


----------



## cantsay39

whatever that fits its mouth you ought to worry~~


----------

